# HM Elisabeth II Evangelist?



## Kevin (Feb 5, 2012)

I was preaching on the Gospel this morning, and then leading a small group this evening in Gospel Centered(sic) Life. And then this afternoon I remembered the Christmas message from the Queen this past Christmas.

I wonder if anyone else heard the message, and if so what they thought of HM as an evangelist?

here it is if you missed it 6 weeks ago The Queen's Christmas Message 2011 (in full) SD - YouTube


----------



## PhilA (Feb 6, 2012)

one swallow does not a summer make


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Feb 6, 2012)

She certainly out preached most if not all of her bishops!


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Feb 6, 2012)

I am not usually given to watching the Queen's speech, but I must have been feeling a little nostalgic, or homesick, this year so I gave it a listen. I have to say I could hardly believe my ears. From memory (my mother always insisted that we watch the speech) I don't remember her being quite so explicit or clear in her promotion of Christianity. 
The Queen is not a pastor. I doubt very much if she would fit into the category of a reformed evangelical but in my opinion she spoke from her heart and commended people to Christ. Anyone who does that regardless of office or status has done a good thing. May her words be used by God to bring him glory.
Incidentally, today is the 60th anniversary of Elizabeth II accession to the throne. May God give her many more years to make speeches like the one this past Christmas.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 6, 2012)

Donnie, I had the same reaction to this years message. We listen to them every year here, and everyone was very impressed with how clearly she spoke of the reason for Christs coming.

C. M. I looked up a couple of Christmas messages by a couple of bishops out of curiosity, and you are correct. HM was way better.

---------- Post added at 09:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:17 PM ----------

Josh, I see your snide comment & I raise you one PCA BCO. Ahem, Evangelist Kevin Rogers.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 6, 2012)

I am sure that our committee would be prepared to accept your exception to the standards, when you come before us.

(btw---I'm not kidding, we would love to have you!)


----------



## Pergamum (Feb 17, 2012)

It was a great speech. I wonder if the Queen gets criticized for lack of political correctness.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 18, 2012)

yes she does!


----------

